# pinching like pain?



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies, i had my et yesterday and had a day 5 hatching blastocyst transfered. Today ive just started getting these tiny pains like being pinched inside. Im already thinking the worst but these dont feel like period pains. Does anyone know what this is?? xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Danielle,

I didn't want to read and run huni, but I thin k that the pinching could be your blast snuggloing in.  I hope that thats what it is and that you get your BFP sweetie good luck xx


----------



## blueorange (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Danielle, I had my 5 day blastocyst put back about 10 days ago. During the first 5 days I had pinching, aching and all manner of other sensations in my uterus area! The sensations are really very difficult to describe.  

After that, the sensations disappeared for a couple of days. 

Over the last 3 nights, sleep has been difficult because I've been so hot and I've felt what I can only describe as a dragging feeling inside. I've got it now actually. Like something pressing from the inside. Always the same place. 

I am hoping and praying that it's all been about implantation.   Actually tho' I am due my period now so maybe it's that.  

I don't know whether that helps or not! I've done so much reading from other people about pains and cramps and things after transfer. I think we're all different and we're all in a state of heightened alertness as well. If I wasn't trying to get pregnant I'd be putting it all down to my normal menstrual cycle.

Sending you lots of luck with this. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The 2ww is the worst of all and you will get so many aches, pains, twinges.  Remember you have had a lot of hormone's put in to your body, so your ovaries need to shrink back to there normal size to.

Until your OTD it is really hard to tell.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou to you all. Its really hard not to analyse every little ache or pain. I feel ridiculous. Lol. Im booked in for my blood pregnancy test on the 31st. It seems like a lifetime away right now. Im trying to block all my thoughts out and just carry on as normal but its so difficult. Thankyou all for your advice  i wish you all all the luck in the world with everything. Xxx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Hmmm... I've had that pinching sensation these last few days too. I'ts right next to be my belly button on the left, and sometimes when I sit down or get up or stretch, I feel a pulling inside my belly button along side the pinching!


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi sarah. It sounds quite normal. I now know that the pains u got were a good sign. Im 7 weeks pregnant on wed  wishing you lots of luck for your bfp  xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Awww..Congratulations Danielle... You must be so excited 

I'm gonna do an early pregnancy test on weds. I'll be 7 days post a 5 day transfer! I hope I get just a bit of a faint line, but I'm not expecting much!


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou  were absolutley over the moon  
The 2ww was terrible for me. Im not the most patient persin in the world. Lol. I caved in and tested 5dp 5dt and got a definate, very visible positive. I used first response early result tests. I tested 5 more times up to otd then another 3 times after just to make myself smile. Crazy i know. Lol. Wishing you lots and lots of luck when you do test  xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Im not the most patient perons either. This has certainly been a learning curve in my behavioral traits! LOL  

Thank u hon.. xxxx


----------

